# What's your reason for Rooting?



## heyviator (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry for posting a lot, but I have many questions.

Now that I have rooted my phone I haven't found a whole plethora of things I couldn't do otherwise. I do like AOKP, though.

So I guess I was wondering what do you guys do with your rooted phones that you wouldn't be able to do with a stock one?

It's not that I'm skeptical, I'm just new to the smartphone world, and want to get an idea of the things people do with their phones.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Basically, rooting is often misunderstood. All you're doing anytime you "root" an Android phone and install superuser, is opening access to the root (otherwise known as system) files of the device. This gives both you (and apps) the ability to edit/add/remove files that you otherwise wouldn't be able to.

Many people use this access for different reasons. I personally do it simply to remove bloatware. I have severe OCD, and having tons of apps I don't use installed gives me an almost claustrophobic or cluttered feeling (as well as seemingly slowing down my phone).

This is probably the most common reasoning, followed be theming. Obviously custom recoveries, custom roms, and preformance tweaks fall in this as well.

Without having "root" access, most of these modifications wouldn't be possible.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

heyviator said:


> Sorry for posting a lot, but I have many questions.
> 
> Now that I have rooted my phone I haven't found a whole plethora of things I couldn't do otherwise. I do like AOKP, though.
> 
> ...


You know, you really should have spent time asking these questions and reading before you rooted, unlocked, and slapped a Rom on it. You're lucky you didn't screw up and brick your phone. I've seen it happen many times on these boards and others. People rush out to get an Android. They hear about "rooting" and think they need to do it to their phone right away. So, they do it and end up being over their heads or they screw their phone up. I had a few close calls myself when I was new to Android. I'm not trying to talk down to you. I'm just saying you did things backwards. You should have gotten used to Android for a bit, started reading threads on rooting and customizing your phone, asked questions, and then weighed out the pros and cons. I don't think rooting IS for everyone. As an example, my wife doesn't need to root. There's absolutely no reason for it. There are no apps that she could use or need which require root access. She simply doesn't use her phone in that way. She uses her phone as a phone and as a PDA. That's it. Some people, myself included, like to use my phone as a computer. I also like to tinker with it. Rooting allows me to over clock, under clock, delete certain system files or applications I don't want, back up my entire data, install custom kernels and Rom's, themes, and install various other applications which require root access. Basically, I have pretty much complete control over my phone as I would a PC with administration rights.

So, there's lots of things you can do. Just keep reading and asking questions. But, please be sure to slow down and read/question/weigh options first before just modifying your device. 

Edit: You obviously already figured this out, but rooting is a gateway to roms/kernels. You still obviously have to unlock your bootloader (if possible) on some phones and install a recovery. Just wanted to add this in case other newcomers stumble on this thread. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heyviator (Oct 14, 2012)

I understand what you mean. 
I'm not new to flashing and modifying things, just new to smart phones.

Not many things I own still have stock firmware on them.

And I refuse to slow down! ahah


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Many people use this access for different reasons. I personally do it simply to remove bloatware. I have severe OCD, and having tons of apps I don't use installed gives me an almost claustrophobic or cluttered feeling (as well as seemingly slowing down my phone).


Are we related? lol


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Are we related? lol


It's possible. It's hell, isn't it?


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

heyviator said:


> I understand what you mean.
> I'm not new to flashing and modifying things, just new to smart phones.
> 
> Not many things I own still have stock firmware on them.
> ...


LOL

Well, looks like you know what you're getting yourself into then! 

As for apps, check out titanium backup. It's a must have as is root explorer in my opinion. There's also Set CPU and Voltage Control if you like overclocking and undervolting. As has been mentioned, I like being able to debloat stock based Rom's too and rooting allows for that. Again, many different root access apps out there depending on what you want to do. Enjoy!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

To answer the OP my main reasoning for rooting this phone was to get that god damn piece of crap constantly ongoing wifi notification out of my pulldown! Stupid Verizon!!!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Block ads
Remove bloatware
Change things in the system folder, like build.prop
ROMs/Kernels
Some extra launcher features (nova/apex)
Theming
Overclock/undervolt (not so much anymore though)
...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Are we related? lol












App drawer. Regardless of rom, it never changes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> App drawer. Regardless of rom, it never changes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Holy crap man! I have a lot of apps but they are ones I downloaded and use lol. That's way worse then I am haha.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> App drawer. Regardless of rom, it never changes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's a lot of removed apps!


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

AOSP, theme's, custom kernels, debloat, wifi tether....some of the main reasons i do anyway.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's a lot of removed apps!


Like I said, SEVERE OCD, lol.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

SOTK said:


> LOL
> 
> Well, looks like you know what you're getting yourself into then!
> 
> ...


Just get ROM toolbox pro, to my knowledge, I can do all that with ROM Toolbox Pro

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL wow and I thought I was a minimalist. I typically restore about 20 apps not counting the system apps that come with the rom im flashing.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Just get ROM toolbox pro, to my knowledge, I can do all that with ROM Toolbox Pro
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy S III *


I'm a big fan of ROM Toolbox pro. You can do everything mentioned there. JRummy continues to update features & UI for it. Good guy as well.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

My reasons for rooting are the same as everyone else's. Only thing with me is, I just have this innate feeling that I must get off the stock out the box firmware ASAP. Since learning about rooting/roms on my first and only other smartphone, Droid Inc, I absolutely couldn't wait to see how a newer phone handled the latest software.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

To run AOSP. TouchWiz makes me gag.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

LG lockscreen on GSIII:










Adaway:










Besides custom roms and whatnot..lol


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

Custom Roms, LBE Privacy Guard/Permissions Pro (blocking certain apps' permissions), Overclocking, Lucky Patcher, and sooooo much more.

Sent from my DROIDX running AOKP ICS


----------

